# My New rescue tiel



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

i just got my new rescued tiel today, they told me it was a normal male and thn this arrived  so i wonder what is this actual mutation seeings as i can tell its a hen!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful tiel. I would hazard a guess and say, pearl pied.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd say pearl pied too. But there's a small chance it still could be a male; in this mutation the pearls can take several molts to disappear.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My cookie says its a pearl pied male just like him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im thinking a pearl pied female... the bird looks older than 6 months for sure and still has that many pearls im sure the tiel is a hen


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks Like A Female To Me Too! Looks Older Than A Year Maybe A 2 Year Old Tiel!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> im thinking a pearl pied female... the bird looks older than 6 months for sure and still has that many pearls im sure the tiel is a hen


I said male from the last pic as not many pearls but you know better than me


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I think male.I had 2 males that look like this one.Nice bird,mine were old but stil got the pearls on the wings and dirty face.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would guess pearl pied hen as pearl hens are easier to make then males which makes them more common.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a white faced male, recued 3 years ago.
He is a great Joy!
Jerry
Phila. Pa.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I also say it looks like a male.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you look very closely at the last photo of her climbing the cage you can see a new wing covert feather growing in (shorter still and darker) and its got pearls, meaning the bird is female. thought i'd point it out.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

thanx everyone, i will try to get a better shot of the back for the pearling, she/he does not have any bars on the tail though but is this just a common thing amongst pieds??


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

here is a few more shots till i get better ones


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a cutie, Caroline! I have 2 Pearl Pieds, a male and a female.. I will check if there is any baring on their tails.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Caroline...I copied and added notes to your pix...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

oh thankyou Susanne 

well what a lovely surprise she is, i think she is gorgeous, sadly they have no idea how old she is but i dont think she is young, there is no way to tell is there?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

She is a beauty! No, there really isn't a way to tell how many years a bird is. You can sometimes tell if a bird is old or a baby by the way they look, but that is about it (aside from the first couple molts if there are changes).


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

He/she is very beautiful. My second tiel Midori I adopted came to me age unknown. Just watching her and by her looks I would not be surprised if she was an older tiel. She reminds me of a grumpy old little lady.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

lol funny that all my hens are cranky, where as the males (even the wild aviary ones) are far more friendly, does anyone else find this??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say cookie is more friendly than lucky which she is shy sometimes
since cookie has took interest in my bf she wants him to pick her up so she don't feel left out bless, she wont give him a kiss though


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on the rescue, what a beautiful 'tiel too.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

thankyou she is lovely and happy to no longer be called Colin..lol


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Hehe looks like you'll have to update your sig, Caroline.  Autumn is beautiful!

Susanne, that's really interesting about the feathers _above_ the tail being solid on a male. I also thought I'd point out that pied hens do not necessarily have bars under their tails. Nimbus's tail feathers are speckled underneath!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really cute  I think it is great that you rescued  Is she being quarantined? It is always best to try and quarantine especially with rescues. Her wings to me looked a bit droppy to me but hopefully she is fine


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

yes she is in quarantine away from all the others, she is big and healthy and eats all her veggies, and clawsworth im working on another sig..lol


----------

